# Badis.Badis



## Rabb.D (6 Jul 2016)

a semi adult badis.badis in her natural environment eats worms and fish fry


----------



## Manisha (6 Jul 2016)

Nice biotope tank!


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





Rabb.D said:


> a semi adult badis.badis in her natural environment eats worms and fish fry


I'm not convinced it is _<"Badis badis">.
_
An anabantoid fish, like_ <"Climbing Perch (Anabas testudineus)">,_ would be my guess.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rabb.D (7 Jul 2016)

Yes it is cheers rab

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (7 Jul 2016)

What's the source on this fish?
- like Darrel, I think she looks atypical for _Badis badis_ 

Interesting tank set up but tank appears very small - though perhaps that is just photo (mis)perception  

Thanks for posting (even though it seems all I'm offering is criticism, hope it comes off as curious interest as that is the intent  )


----------



## Manisha (7 Jul 2016)

alto said:


> What's the source on this fish?
> - like Darrel, I think she looks atypical for _Badis badis_
> 
> Interesting tank set up but tank appears very small - though perhaps that is just photo (mis)perception
> ...



I can't see the other end so surely the tank must be long?!


----------



## dw1305 (7 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





alto said:


> I think she looks atypical for _Badis badis_


I've got a better monitor on this PC. If you look at the rear edge of the operculum you can see it has an extension with a black blotch, which is strongly suggestive that it is a Climbing Perch (below). 



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jul 2016)

The miss disguised pause in its behaviour suggest that it is not atypical but female in nature... im am expert on eastern aquaculture

And because of its agressive nature its fry are also independent in nature

Yet the prospects of raising a badis badis is thougher yet raising an wild caught semi adult is easier due to the fact that it is carnivoures in nature

Badis badis is the fry ecological terminology and the adult im my language is    ikan tanah payau

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jul 2016)

Rabb.D said:


> The miss disguised pause in its behaviour suggest that it is not atypical but female in nature... im an expert on eastern aquaculture
> 
> And because of its agressive nature its fry are also independent in nature
> 
> ...





Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jul 2016)

Anyways creating a biotope is the most challenging occupation you can muster as complex dynamics of an ecosystem is far more challenging then a planted tank which does nothing to improve our knowledge of aquaculture and behabiourism of   systemate fish and understanding how they function collectively. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (8 Jul 2016)

I'm not sure how you are going to see natural behaviour in such a small tank? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jul 2016)

ldcgroomer said:


> I'm not sure how you are going to see natural behaviour in such a small tank?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Natural behabviour is a compodium of natural excess and unaltercated behaviour... responding to a situational position of its liking within circumstances of natural excess...

size and volume of tank matter no more than the size it is willing to accomodate for itself in physical size of the fish

Hence why when building a biotope it is important to ecrue the timing of entry for each fish viable to its need.

And why fishmates must always cater to the first entry in terms of species and timing.

There.. made my day



Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jul 2016)

Oh


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jul 2016)

Rabb.D said:


> Oh






Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabb.D (8 Jul 2016)

Cheers rab

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





Rabb.D said:


> Yet the prospects of raising a badis badis is thougher yet raising an wild caught semi adult is easier due to the fact that it is carnivoures in nature


_Badis_ aren't difficult to keep and breed, you can use exactly the same methods you would use for _Apistogramma. _

They are very prone to obesity if you feed too many grindal worms, which can lead to bloating. 

I've never kept a Climbing Perch. 





Rabb.D said:


> Anyways creating a biotope is the most challenging occupation





Rabb.D said:


> Hence why when building a biotope it is important to ecrue the timing of entry for each fish viable to its need. And why fishmates must always cater to the first entry in terms of species and timing.


I'm not quite sure how the Tetra (_Hyphessobrycon eques?_) fit in with the biotope concept. I'd also be a bit worried about them being eaten by their, fairly large, tank mate.

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (8 Jul 2016)

Uncertain on fish identity, small comparative tank size, and tetra which will be a food source. A bit of a disaster, no?


----------



## Lindy (8 Jul 2016)

Maybe something is being lost in translation here or I am too dim.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (8 Jul 2016)

Maybe someone taking the pfish 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (8 Jul 2016)

very good!
looks like a Climbing Perch to me....and I'm no expert...........


dw1305 said:


> I've got a better monitor on this PC. If you look at the rear edge of the operculum you can see it has an extension with a black blotch, which is strongly suggestive that it is a Climbing Perch (below).


----------

